# Grained Pine Door ( in progress )



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

A Grained Pitch Pine Door that was done all in Oils..... 2 layers... Thisb is marked out to be Trompe l Oeil with insets and Mouldings ... About 5 feet by 2 and a half.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Do those look good in your area?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That looks so real. How many hours would that take you Michael?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Do those look good in your area?


This is a Panel that was done on Drafting Film... I can easily transport it when I show clients my work... There are Many different styles of homes in San Francisco and the Peninsula, it can be a big advantage to be able to show potential clients that you are able to Grain more then just 3 or 4 different Woods. I am Always asked to match an existing piece of Furniture .. Door.... or Picture from a Magazine. I believe every Color... Texture... Etc. has it's place. So the answer to your question is Yes.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> That looks so real. How many hours would that take you Michael?


 Thanks,
When doing this Pitch Pine, I mix every ring of the Pine using 2 to 3 different colors... It gives that necessary realism to the Graining. Each Grain is also made to have a different shape so it can be very time consuming when you do not do it every day. The Trompe L Oeil will also take time. Probably a couple of days to complete it


Michael Tust





















i


----------

